# Applied for and got SNAP (food stamps) benefits



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2020)

*I was hesitant about applying, as I did not feel I needed them. But, my niece talked me into it. So, I am getting $16 a month. May not seem like a lot, but I am just one person So, if it means I can buy more fresh fruits and vegies, or an extra piece of meat, then I am good.
I got my card a couple weeks ago. Due to the time of month I was approved, I got a double payment.  Went out today.  Did not really NEED anything. But since I will be home on my own for Cristmas, I bought myself some vegies, and the fixings for a noce pot toast for Christmas. Will do it in slow cooker.
Also got the ground beef, and canned stuff I need to make a batch of chili some time soon,  Again, in slow cooker..and will freeze some.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 21, 2020)

Every little bit helps.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Every little bit helps.


Yes it does.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 21, 2020)

It's a shame that's the best they can do is $16 a month for food.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 21, 2020)

So happy to hear that you did that!  And for $16 you get to make meals that are nutritious and will stretch out to many meals!  My mind is jumping to hot beef sandwiches...yum!!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

Souds good to me, Marie.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 22, 2020)

Chili!   Mmmmmm good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2020)

Marie,

You should also check into the HEAP program to see if you qualify for help with home heating/utilities.

Even if heat is included in your rent you may qualify for a small subsidy.

https://otda.ny.gov/programs/heap/


----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2020)

Keep an eye on the balance, you may get more added to it due to the virus.  

Yes, check out the HEAP program, I have not had an electric bill since I started getting that.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Keep an eye on the balance, you may get more added to it due to the virus.
> 
> Yes, check out the HEAP program, I have not had an electric bill since I started getting that.


*Yes, I did get extra in my initial balance.  Helped alot as I bought a batch of staple foods...tuna, canned soup, even a can of SPAM.  
$16 is not a lot, but if I am short of funds, and can run out to get some milk, and fresh vegies, I am good.*


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2020)

The New York state maximum FS for one person is $204.  a recent raise of $10 for Covid.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> The New York state maximum FS for one person is $204.  a recent raise of $10 for Covid.


In Ohio they determine food stamp amount by income level.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> In Ohio they determine food stamp amount by income level.


Yes, here too.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 24, 2020)

Due to Covid they have been giving people the whole amount. I know people in my building who get only $16 and hadn't looked at their balances till others told them to check it. They checked it and some had over $500 worth. One lady I am friends with has over $1200 because she didn't know about it for months and the other reason is she has a freezer and closet full of food she had already stocked up. She called her SNAP worker and she said she has a year to use them. Now she is using them for sales and more stocking up on items that don't go in her freezer (she has a small chest one). So if you get $16 worth of stamps, they add the difference to the full benefit. It is based on income, medical expenses, living expenses and how many people live in your home. And your age might be a factor too.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

Marie do they have any food banks where you are? You might qualify for that too.


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 24, 2020)

So we can bail out big corporations and give tax cuts to the rich, but making sure people have enough to eat and a roof over their head is asking too much? I am so disgusted with how things have turned out so far.

Marie, I am glad you have a few extra dollars for food, but the amount is an embarrassment to this country!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2020)

Viva Granny B.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 26, 2020)

*I just applied for HEAP.  Should go smoothly, as I already have SNAP.  Every little bit helps.  My monthly expenses are already a lot less now, but the savings will be great.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I was hesitant about applying, as I did not feel I needed them. But, my niece talked me into it. So, I am getting $16 a month. May not seem like a lot, but I am just one person So, if it means I can buy more fresh fruits and vegies, or an extra piece of meat, then I am good.
> I got my card a couple weeks ago. Due to the time of month I was approved, I got a double payment.  Went out today.  Did not really NEED anything. But since I will be home on my own for Cristmas, I bought myself some vegies, and the fixings for a noce pot toast for Christmas. Will do it in slow cooker.
> Also got the ground beef, and canned stuff I need to make a batch of chili some time soon,  Again, in slow cooker..and will freeze some.*


That's great Marie!  Glad you're using any benefits that are available.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2020)

Glad you are getting some help. I like your ideas about what that $16 will cover.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2020)

If you have a landline phone, Marie,
(Or, for anyone reading this, who does)

then ask the phone company, and I think you'd get an automatic monthly reduction,
from having been approved for any of those other benefits.

I have no idea if the current cellphone or cable company phones, offer anything similar or not.
Maybe they don't.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I have no idea if the current cellphone or cable company phones, offer anything similar or not.
> Maybe they don't.



*I get my phone and internet through the cable company, so not sure if that would work. But thanks for suggestion.  I do not have cable TV, just use the service for phone and internet.
Living in a smaller town means the grocery prices are cheaper.  Plus, come summer, there is a farmers market right across the street from my building. Walking distance.*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2020)

That Farmers Market will be great, Marie.  
I wish I had one that close! I love the freshness and taste and nutrition, and variety, whenever I receive anything from those.
(They are also outdoors, and easier to social distance, if/when that's desired)

I dont know about your State, but in mine, Farm Markets do accept SNAP, and in addition, some of them give double the food, for the price!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2020)

Too bad you don't live in my area. One organization was giving out free boxes of fresh produce every Tuesday since the pandemic. Not sure if they still are. Fresh produce goes to waste here so I don't bother to walk around the corner to get the food. Another organization formed by a young man was delivering fresh dinners to seniors on the list. It started out 5 days a week, then as the list grew was down to 2 days a week. It was about who added you to the list (my DIL added me), not necessarily about income. I added 3 friends, one of whom I knew is cash strapped and needed that help.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 29, 2020)

You might qualify for the Meals on Wheels program also.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

terry123 said:


> You might qualify for the Meals on Wheels program also.


You have to pay for this program in my state.  When ever we were really strapped for cash we ate lunch at the senior center.  While they ask for a donation you are not required to give one cause it’s a donation.  Course the senior centers have been closed since March.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 30, 2020)

They bring a meal each week day and usually a sandwich lunch for Saturday.  I was surprised that on Thanksgiving Kelleys furnished the meals which were really nice and Lubys did the meal for the Friday after Thanksgiving.  They don't ask for donations but each month I write them a check.  
I had told them they could skip me on Holidays so their route would be shorter and they could get back to their families but they said if I was going to be home, they would be by. They are such dedicated volunteers and the food does help.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 30, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I get my phone and internet through the cable company, so not sure if that would work. But thanks for suggestion.  I do not have cable TV, just use the service for phone and internet.
> Living in a smaller town means the grocery prices are cheaper.  Plus, come summer, there is a farmers market right across the street from my building. Walking distance.*


Check with your local Office of the Aging and they will tell you all the different programs available for seniors in your area. 

From June to November they give out $20. worth of coupons for the farmers' markets. If you need help with anything, you just call them and they always have the answers or know who does. 

My building which is a senior living apartment building has a contract with Spectrum for lower pricing for their services. I only use internet so it only runs me twenty bucks a month. 

It sounds like your new place is centrally located too. That is nice to be able to get around.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 30, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I get my phone and internet through the cable company, so not sure if that would work. But thanks for suggestion.  I do not have cable TV, just use the service for phone and internet.
> Living in a smaller town means the grocery prices are cheaper.  Plus, come summer, there is a farmers market right across the street from my building. Walking distance.*


They have low-income programs for internet also. I have one with AT&T, and it costs me $10 a month, and no rental charge for the modem.  Different areas have different programs, depending on which internet companies are available.
Check out this website to see if you have a provider in your area for low income internet. Some only offer it to families with children, but some companies offer it to seniors, so you have to check and see.

https://www.cheapinternet.com/low-income-internet


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 30, 2021)

You can also get a discount on Amazon Prime if you have a SNAP card. Amazon accepts EBT for some foods now, and so does Walmart online shoppinG, pickup and delivery. 
https://www.aarp.org/money/budgeting-saving/info-2017/amazon-reduced-membership-fee

Here , we are also getting the maximum amount of EBT because of the covid, so you might get an increase.  I don’t know if all states are doing that or not.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 30, 2021)

*@Happyflowerlady  I recently just found that out about Prime. Plus, if you have SNAP, you can use it on Amazon for eligible purchases.
I did get extra in my most recent EBT payment.  Even though it is just me, it it giving me more incentive to stock up on good healthy food.
On another note, I applied for HEAP, and got approved for that as well.*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

In the past, I found that having qualified for HEAP, 
then made me automatically qualify for most anything else that was available.....

I m not eligible at the present time, but I would apply in the future, if become so, again.


----------

